# S-189 Pitch Rates - warmer ferment



## Diesel80 (30/6/13)

Hi,

Background:
Recently acquired some S-189 from CB and I am looking to try it out on 2x brews.

One is a pretty boring Aus Style lager, nothing too exciting, and the second is a more Euro Style lager.
These brews will both be double batches and I have 2x twin packs from CB. So 48g dry all up.

I plan on fermenting the Aus Lager at about 15-16 degrees - will I get away with 1x 12g sachet per brew at these temps? I can pitch warmer and drop it down overnight during the lag phase.

With the Euro, I would like to ferment a little cooler, would I still be able to get away with a 12g per batch if I pitch warm during the lag phase OR should I look at pitching some saved slurry from the Aus lager along with the dry sachet to get the numbers up?

Looking to get 4x Kegs of lager out of these 4x sachets. I can't confirm whether both lagers will be brewed back to back due to space / timing issues.

Has anyone combined slurry and dry yeast in the same pitch? Can't recall reading that on here before.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## razz (30/6/13)

I would use one twin pack on each brew D80 but when you do the euro lager I would only use half the wort initially and pour the second half into the fermenter after 24 hours (drauflassen I think is the german term if you want to search for it) Can you verify how big each brew is? As even 24g in the first brew may not be enough and you could follow the same procedure for both.


----------



## Diesel80 (30/6/13)

Each brew will be between 21-23L.
OG will be mid 40s.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## razz (30/6/13)

That changes things abit, when you said both will be double batches I was thinking 80 odd litres total. In that case, and considering the low starting gravity, I would still use 24g for each brew. You won't need to do the split batch for the euro lager.


----------



## Diesel80 (30/6/13)

Sorry to clarify, 2x Double batches, total 4 x 20L cubes!


----------



## razz (30/6/13)

No probs, disregard my last.


----------



## adryargument (30/6/13)

Why not ferment one of them, then drop the next on the yeastcake?

At least your noit starving the little buggers


----------



## Tim (1/7/13)

If you have temperature control, then try and ferment at 12 degrees. I have read posts where some are claiming good results at 19 degrees, but all my attempts at that temperature have resulted in lots of acetaldehyde which never really cleaned up.

Tim


----------



## QldKev (1/7/13)

I often brew with S-189 in my top fermenter as in my fermenting fridge I squeeze 2 fermenters on the bottom shelf. The top fermenter being directly next to the cooling will cool a lot more than the 2 side by side on the bottom shelf. I shove the probe between the bottom 2 fermenters and set the fridge to say 18c (depends on yeast/beer in the bottom fermenters) By the time the bottom ones are at 18c,the top one will be anywhere down to 10c, but often a bit warmer. Then as the ferments progresses over the next day or so I find they all equalize out. That's where S-189 shines though as I find it still produces a fairly clean lager. It's rare for me to brew over 1.040, but I only ever pitch 1 bag in this scenario and never end with off flavors. I think they key is to give it that time in the clean up period.


----------

